# It has been a month



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We lost Cabella to a car last month on the 7th. It is really sad and empty around this house without her.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your girl. It is a hard thing when they are not around. Sometimes you don't even realize how much it was you that needed their comfort all this time. 
Some people here have found it helpful to get a new puppy and some take their time. I hope that time heels a little, even though you will miss her everyday.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear about your loss of beautiful Cabella. Its very tough when their life is cut short and we miss them so much. Hope you can remember the good times you shared with Cabella. RIP sweet Cabella...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They may be gone but never forgotten  I hope the future becomes brighter with the new puppy.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Bella was a beautiful girl. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

